# best rain suit for trail work?



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

anyone have recommendations on rain gear for trail work? my lightweight shell is soaked through in no time and im tired of soaking wet pants too. anything that isnt crazy hot but completely waterproof while putting in some real work?

thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

i've got no real good answer for you. To some extent, you can use an Outback style drover coat, or duster. The oil skin works really well. To a point. At some point, even that becomes saturated and you end up wet. For me, if it's raining hard enough to saturate something like an oilskin and it's cold, I just stay home. Otherwise, if it's not cold outside, I don't worry too much about the water - just dress in wool that's the right weight for the temperature, and go do your thing. You'll get wet, but you won't get cold.


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

Most of our crew on the inland side of the Oregon coast range wear waterproof/breathable gear. If you keep it clean and keep the durable water repellent (DWR) finish maintained, the water will bead up and roll off, which allows it to breathe while you're working. If it wets out it'll still be waterproof but your sweat will condense on the inside and you'll be wet anyway, at which point you might as well be wearing a cheap yellow polyurethane rain jacket.

See if these reviews help:
The Best Hardshell Jacket for Men | OutdoorGearLab
The Best Rain Jacket for Men | OutdoorGearLab

EDIT - P.S. don't wear cotton, like Cotharyus implied. Get a synthetic or wool base layer and/or insulating layer. They will keep you drier and won't weigh you down.


----------



## dirt pirate (Feb 26, 2009)

Helly Hansen rain gear is the best, puncture resistant, and fits well. This stuff will ward off the worst that PNW monsoons will dish out. The favored gear of loggers and commercial fishermen, so you know it's tough. For showery conditions, Filson Tin Cloth jackets and pants are a favorite, also logger tough. Both options are not cheap, but will provide years of service. I also vote for synthetic or wool base layers depending on temperature.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Trail work where? What kind of conditions-open, wooded, heavy brush? How durable does it need to be-has your lightweight shell held up? Temperature range?


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

These were a non-conventional solution, but I went with Cabela's Guidewear fishing bibs.

They come in Tall sizes which are perfect for me, and best of all, they've got full length zippers so I can put them on and take them off with work boots on. A bit pricey, but I paid $150 (they're currently on sale for $200) and that's inline with most Gore Tex gear.

I've been wearing them while chainsawing, so I've got bibs over my legs and knees, but they seem pretty tough:

Cabela's Guidewear® Men's Bass Angler Bibs with GORE-TEX® ? Regular : Cabela's


----------



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

OwenM said:


> Trail work where? What kind of conditions-open, wooded, heavy brush? How durable does it need to be-has your lightweight shell held up? Temperature range?


ca bay area, wooded, brushy, and dragging through branches at times. my light weight shell has tears from it. i guess i may be asking for the impossible... something lightweight amd breathable but really strong and waterproof in constant rain for four to five hours of heavy sweaty work.

love all the suggestions guys, keep em coming. researching them all. most appreciated.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

If you're working and sweating in constant rain, you can forget staying dry in the long run, so regulating temperature becomes the main concern. 
I guess, like everything, it boils down to your own comfort level, but full zip rainpants, and jackets with big pit zips that let you vent when you're hot, or button up when it's windy and cold are a lot bigger deal to me than breathability. 
Not wearing anything except baselayers underneath makes raingear a lot more bearable, too. When it's warm enough, I often just do without, and get wet.
I'd definitely avoid heavy stuff like oilskin that wets out, and PVC, which is guaranteed uncomfortable. At work, I have an unlimited supply of "commercial-grade" bibs, pants, jackets, and dusters, and won't touch any of that crap unless we're getting hammered(by weather noone's doing trail work in!). The lighter weight versions are more usable, but still nothing I'd ever pay for with my own money.
I'd rather buy surplus ECWCS pants and parka for something durable, or full-zip pants and something like Outdoor Research's TorsoFlo jackets for something nicer and lighter that has maximum venting.


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Check out kayak gear. It's lightweight and completely waterproof . Layer underneath as needed. Neck and arm closures are soft neoprene and can be sealed as tight as necessary. Also like the idea above on wader bibs for bottom. If you buy them from LL Bean, they have a lifetime guarantee on leaks or tears.


----------



## Marthy (May 8, 2015)

Look for any good motorcycle gear shop. If you have a Cycle Gears close by give it a look. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Any real trail work will leave you sweating and will quickly overcome your fragile, $300, "breathable", plastic bag.

I use a combination of fleece tops I pick off the Walmart sales rack, wool sweaters from eBay, and some decent quality wool pants.

Pretty much the same stuff I ski, hunt, camp, and even bike in (minus the wool pants of course).

Rainy days are my trail work days, but not if it is a complete downpour. Then it's a bike maintenance day.

Wool is nice as I just drape it over a radiator to dry, and aside from smelling like a slighty wet dog its good to go. Synthetics, once you sweat them up, reek.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

dirtyBob said:


> i guess i may be asking for the impossible... something lightweight amd breathable but really strong and waterproof in constant rain for four to five hours of heavy sweaty work.


Yes, you are. If you're sweating in something waterproof, there's not much point to the waterproofing. You're wet either way. OwenM is right- temperature management is the most important thing. How rainy? If it's not a full-on downpour, I'd recommend a cheap soft shell (stretch woven, not a lined one), or a heavy wool flannel. If you're working in a downpour, then it doesn't really matter. Just get something durable, cheap, and with some vents.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

rubber has some great uses when working outside. breathable has some great uses when playing outside.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I prefer layers of polyester fleece, keeps me cooler and drier most of the time if I'm working hard. 

If I am getting soaked I go home, as I am a volunteer. 

When I worked construction, the tough rubber gear over fleece works pretty well, but if you are sweating you may as well just wear enough fleece to stay warm and probably be more comfortable.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

https://www.rei.com/product/101269/...D=120217890001859767&lsft=cm_mmc:cse_PLA_GOOG

This new material from Gore is very breathable and has permanent water beading capability.


----------



## ryanxj (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

eb1888 said:


> This new material from Gore is very breathable and has permanent water beading capability


I just bought last season's Novara Stratos jacket from REI, $75 and practically Class 3 visibility. ;-)

https://www.rei.com/media/843e2d2f-fe65-47cf-b70b-7ec459ddfac4

And the drop rear is great for sitting on logs if you're not wearing rain pants.

I don't get the hate for breathables on this thread, but every climate is different.


----------

